# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  شرکت در کنکور تجربی 1401 رشته ریاضی

## ZankoPG07

سلام دوستان
امیدوارم که بتونید کمکم کنید.
من امسال کنکوری 1400 هستم و رشتم ریاضیه. اوضاع درسیم خوبه و میانگین تراز قلمچیم بالای 7000 هست.
چند وقتی (یعنی چند ماهی) هست که به این فکر افتادم که بمونم برای 1401 و کنکور تجربی بدم. من با علاقه وارد رشته ریاضی شدم ولی خب الان با اوضاعی که دارم میبینم خیلی نمیتونم به آیندم با رشته ریاضی مطمئن باشم. خواستم بپرسم که اگه از الان بخونم برای 1401 میتونم زیستو کامل بخونم؟ اینو در نظر بگیرید من تو زیست صفر صفرم. اگه تو این تایم میشه کل زیستو خوند چه منبعی به منی که با پایه صفرم پیشنهاد میکنید؟ اگه با دبیر برم جلو بهتره یا خودم بخونم؟ اگه دبیر خوبه چه دبیری رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟
 خیلی ممنون

----------


## paradise.

تو به جز زیست بقیه درسارو خوب بلدی فقط میمونه زیست که اونم خیلی وقت داری و یاد میگیری ....واسه زیست هم موقاری الا میتونه کمک کننده باشه

----------


## Hisen

*لعنت خدا بر کسانی که این تفکر را در مغز ما ها جا انداختند : 
 با علاقه وارد رشته ریاضی شدم ولی خب الان با اوضاعی که دارم میبینم خیلی نمیتونم به آیندم با رشته ریاضی مطمئن باشم.*

----------


## indomitable

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ZankoPG07


سلام دوستان
امیدوارم که بتونید کمکم کنید.
من امسال کنکوری 1400 هستم و رشتم ریاضیه. اوضاع درسیم خوبه و میانگین تراز قلمچیم بالای 7000 هست.
چند وقتی (یعنی چند ماهی) هست که به این فکر افتادم که بمونم برای 1401 و کنکور تجربی بدم. من با علاقه وارد رشته ریاضی شدم ولی خب الان با اوضاعی که دارم میبینم خیلی نمیتونم به آیندم با رشته ریاضی مطمئن باشم. خواستم بپرسم که اگه از الان بخونم برای 1401 میتونم زیستو کامل بخونم؟ اینو در نظر بگیرید من تو زیست صفر صفرم. اگه تو این تایم میشه کل زیستو خوند چه منبعی به منی که با پایه صفرم پیشنهاد میکنید؟ اگه با دبیر برم جلو بهتره یا خودم بخونم؟ اگه دبیر خوبه چه دبیری رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟
 خیلی ممنون


منکه ترازم ۴۵۰۰ تو انجمن هم خیلی بهم فوش دادن بازم امیدوارم تو رشته ریاضی موفق شم.تو ک دیگ بالای هفت هزاری.

_

----------


## ZankoPG07

> تو به جز زیست بقیه درسارو خوب بلدی فقط میمونه زیست که اونم خیلی وقت داری و یاد میگیری ....واسه زیست هم موقاری الا میتونه کمک کننده باشه


ممنون. کتاب چی؟

----------


## ZankoPG07

> _
> 
> منکه ترازم ۴۵۰۰ تو انجمن هم خیلی بهم فوش دادن بازم امیدوارم تو رشته ریاضی موفق شم.تو ک دیگ بالای هفت هزاری.
> 
> _


خب بالاخره بستگی داره تعریف ما از موفقیت چی باشه

----------


## 1401

> سلام دوستان
> امیدوارم که بتونید کمکم کنید.
> من امسال کنکوری 1400 هستم و رشتم ریاضیه. اوضاع درسیم خوبه و میانگین تراز قلمچیم بالای 7000 هست.
> چند وقتی (یعنی چند ماهی) هست که به این فکر افتادم که بمونم برای 1401 و کنکور تجربی بدم. من با علاقه وارد رشته ریاضی شدم ولی خب الان با اوضاعی که دارم میبینم خیلی نمیتونم به آیندم با رشته ریاضی مطمئن باشم. خواستم بپرسم که اگه از الان بخونم برای 1401 میتونم زیستو کامل بخونم؟ اینو در نظر بگیرید من تو زیست صفر صفرم. اگه تو این تایم میشه کل زیستو خوند چه منبعی به منی که با پایه صفرم پیشنهاد میکنید؟ اگه با دبیر برم جلو بهتره یا خودم بخونم؟ اگه دبیر خوبه چه دبیری رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟
>  خیلی ممنون


شما که ترازت 7000 اگر بتونی تو دانشگاه تهران یا شریف قبوی بشی هم تو ایران بیکار نمیمونی هم اگر بخوای از ایران بری سه سوت بهت بورس میدن ولی رشته تجربی فقط پزشکی دندون دارو آینده داره رقابتم خیلی توش شدیده و احتمال قبولی کم بدون که راه موفقیت از دانشگاه و رشته های خوب ریاضی خیلی سریعتر و امن تر از تجربیه مخصوصا برای رفتن از ایران .

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> سلام دوستان
> امیدوارم که بتونید کمکم کنید.
> من امسال کنکوری 1400 هستم و رشتم ریاضیه. اوضاع درسیم خوبه و میانگین تراز قلمچیم بالای 7000 هست.
> چند وقتی (یعنی چند ماهی) هست که به این فکر افتادم که بمونم برای 1401 و کنکور تجربی بدم. من با علاقه وارد رشته ریاضی شدم ولی خب الان با اوضاعی که دارم میبینم خیلی نمیتونم به آیندم با رشته ریاضی مطمئن باشم. خواستم بپرسم که اگه از الان بخونم برای 1401 میتونم زیستو کامل بخونم؟ اینو در نظر بگیرید من تو زیست صفر صفرم. اگه تو این تایم میشه کل زیستو خوند چه منبعی به منی که با پایه صفرم پیشنهاد میکنید؟ اگه با دبیر برم جلو بهتره یا خودم بخونم؟ اگه دبیر خوبه چه دبیری رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟
>  خیلی ممنون


ببین اگه میتونی اپلای کنی و مخ باشی کلا انور اب واست جوره (کنکور ریاضی بده)
واسه کنکور تجربیم اگه مصممی تجربی بدی توی 5 ماه میشه زیست بست چون فقط یه درسه بقیه درساتم خوبه زیستم اگه مثل امسال باشه با 50 قبول میشی ولی بقیه درسات باید درصدش بالا باشه

----------


## darling

سلام 
من خودم امسال کنکوری تجربی هستم میانگین تراز اونم ازمون انلاین به نظر من بدرد نمیخوره خودت از وضع درسیت با خبری اگه درسای عمومی و ریاضی/شیمی / فیزیکت اوکیه   روزی 4 ساعت از الان بخون حتما میتونی همین امسال قبول شی اگه امسال نشد فوقش  میفهمی روش مطالعت اشتباهه 
درسنامه هم تک پایه های خیلی سبز خیلی خوب و ساده توضیح داده  کتاب تستم پایه و دوازدهم سبز برای شروع خوبه

----------


## ZankoPG07

عجب... البته هدف من خیلی رفتن از ایران نیست. هرکسی رو هم میپرسم یه چیزی میگه. بیشتر سردرگم شدم الان :/

----------


## paradise.

> عجب... البته هدف من خیلی رفتن از ایران نیست. هرکسی رو هم میپرسم یه چیزی میگه. بیشتر سردرگم شدم الان :/


اگه هدفت رفتن از ایران نیس برو تجربی

----------


## wonshower

> عجب... البته هدف من خیلی رفتن از ایران نیست. هرکسی رو هم میپرسم یه چیزی میگه. بیشتر سردرگم شدم الان :/


امسال ک همون ریاضی همونو بخون ازتابستونم زیست  شروع کن  توالان ازخیلی ازتجربیام جلوتری خدایش زیست چیزی نیس درمقابل تو

----------


## ZankoPG07

> سلام اول به علاقت فکر کن
> من خودم امسال کنکوری تجربی هستم میانگین تراز اونم ازمون انلاین به نظر من بدرد نمبخوره خودت از وضع درسیت با خبری اگه درسای عمومی و ریاضی/شیمی / فیزیکت اوکیه   روزی 4 ساعت از الان بخون حتما میتونی همین امسال قبول شی اگه امسال نشد فوقش  میفهمی روش مطالعت اشتباهه 
> درسنامه هم تک پایه های خیلی سبز خیلی خوب و ساده توضیح داده  کتاب تستم پایه و دوازدهم سیز بزای شروع خوبه





خیلی ممنون از راهنماییت. خودم که فکر میکردم برای زیست تو برنامم ۴ ۵ ساعت تایم بود. بیشتر ترسم از اینه که با این تایم تا ۱۴۰۱ نتونم مطالبو خوب جمع کنم.

----------


## _Joseph_

> عجب... البته هدف من خیلی رفتن از ایران نیست. هرکسی رو هم میپرسم یه چیزی میگه. بیشتر سردرگم شدم الان :/


*ببین رفتن از ایران که حضرات میفرذماییند سه صوت و تشریف نامه و ... کشک هستش و اتفاقا از کنکور هم سخت تره رفتن از ایران (خیلی سخت تر)(فقط از ایران نمیخوان برن از چین و ترکیه و کره و ... بقیه کشور ها هم دانشجوهاش میخوان اپلای کنن و شما باید توی رقابت با اونا برنده بشید و درضمن اصلا کار راحتی نیست تو غربت زندگی کردن اصلاااا)
پیشنهاد میدم اگر آینده شغلی واستون مهم تره تجربی بخونید یا امیال میشه یا نمیشه اگه شد که چه بهتر اگرم نشد میمونید سال بعد تجربی میخونید غیر از این دو راه نیست 
شما پزشکی قبول بشید ایندتون تو هر کجای دنیا از مهندسی روشن تره و پر پول تر (از نظر مالی )
از نظر علاقه هم باید بشینید فکر کنید و دلیلی برای خودتون پیدا کنید علاقعه یه چیز نا خود آگاهی هستش و متغره و اینطور نیست که از شکم مادر شما برای یه کار خلق شده باشید 
من خودم به شدت به مغازه قنادی و قهوه فروشی علاقه دارم ولی دلیلی نمیبینم انجام بدمش و برم سمتش یا به برنامه نویسی و دوچرخه سواری علاقه دارم ولی باز هم دلیلی نمبینم که بخوام در سطح بسیار پیشرفته دنبالش کنم یا به پرورش گل و گیاه بسیار علاقعه دارم و دنبال میکنم و تو خونه همیشه گل و گیاه هست (همه جا) ولی باز هم دلیلی نمیبینم برم گلخونه بزنم 
پس زیاد درگیر این علاقه ای که حضرات میگن نشید دلیل و منطق و استدلال قوی پشت کاراتون داشته باشید پشیمون نمیشید و علاقه پشت بندش میاد و از هیجان دوری بجویید لطفا 
بیشتر سعی کنید منطقی فکر کنید نه هیجانی . بیشتر کسایی که تجربی میخونن هیجان پزشک شدن دارن حتی از رتبه برتر های انجمن هم هستن کسایی که پشیمونن برای انتخاب پزشکی چونکه فقط هیجانش رو داشتن نه دلیل ش رو 
دلیل و استدلال کاری که میخوای بکنی رو  پیدا کن بعدش رو کاری نداشته باش تلاش کن و فکر نکن چون این میان نظرات مخالف زیاده و مجبوری به همه توضیح بدی که این بدترین کار ممکنه*

----------


## paradise.

> خیلی ممنون از راهنماییت. خودم که فکر میکردم برای زیست تو برنامم ۴ ۵ ساعت تایم بود. بیشتر ترسم از اینه که با این تایم تا ۱۴۰۱ نتونم مطالبو خوب جمع کنم.


نگران نباش به راحتی میتونی برسونی

----------


## _Joseph_

> خیلی ممنون از راهنماییت. خودم که فکر میکردم برای زیست تو برنامم ۴ ۵ ساعت تایم بود. بیشتر ترسم از اینه که با این تایم تا ۱۴۰۱ نتونم مطالبو خوب جمع کنم.


تا کنکور 1400 یا 1401؟؟
تا 1401 میتونی دوبار پزشکی تهران قبول بشی  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## paradise.

اصلا به حرفای هیچکس  وحتی خانوادت توجه نکن ....منم خواستم فقط ترست از زیست بریزه وگرنه من کی باشم که راهنماییت کنم ...
ولی اینجارو میبینی دیگه طرف هنو پاشو تو دانشکده پزشکی نذاشته داره فلسفه میبافه ...خلاصه به حرف هیچکس توجه نکن هر کاری دلت میخاد انجام بده زندگی خودتو بشین فکر کن ..

----------


## ZankoPG07

> *ببین رفتن از ایران که حضرات میفرذماییند سه صوت و تشریف نامه و ... کشک هستش و اتفاقا از کنکور هم سخت تره رفتن از ایران (خیلی سخت تر)(فقط از ایران نمیخوان برن از چین و ترکیه و کره و ... بقیه کشور ها هم دانشجوهاش میخوان اپلای کنن و شما باید توی رقابت با اونا برنده بشید و درضمن اصلا کار راحتی نیست تو غربت زندگی کردن اصلاااا)
> پیشنهاد میدم اگر آینده شغلی واستون مهم تره تجربی بخونید یا امیال میشه یا نمیشه اگه شد که چه بهتر اگرم نشد میمونید سال بعد تجربی میخونید غیر از این دو راه نیست 
> شما پزشکی قبول بشید ایندتون تو هر کجای دنیا از مهندسی روشن تره و پر پول تر (از نظر مالی )
> از نظر علاقه هم باید بشینید فکر کنید و دلیلی برای خودتون پیدا کنید علاقعه یه چیز نا خود آگاهی هستش و متغره و اینطور نیست که از شکم مادر شما برای یه کار خلق شده باشید 
> من خودم به شدت به مغازه قنادی و قهوه فروشی علاقه دارم ولی دلیلی نمیبینم انجام بدمش و برم سمتش یا به برنامه نویسی و دوچرخه سواری علاقه دارم ولی باز هم دلیلی نمبینم که بخوام در سطح بسیار پیشرفته دنبالش کنم
> پس زیاد درگیر این علاقه ای که حضرات میگن نشید دلیل و منطق و استدلال قوی پشت کاراتون داشته باشید پشیمون نمیشید و علاقه پشت بندش میاد و از هیجان دوری بجویید لطفا 
> بیشتر سعی کنید منطقی فکر کنید نه هیجانی . بیشتر کسایی که تجربی میخونن هیجان پزشک شدن دارن حتی از رتبه برتر های انجمن هم هستن کسایی که پشیمونن برای انتخاب پزشکی چونکه فقط هیجانش رو داشتن نه دلیل ش رو 
> دلیل و استدلال کاری که میخوای بکنی رو  پیدا کن بعدش رو کاری نداشته باش تلاش کن و فکر نکن چون این میان نظرات مخالف زیاده و مجبوری به همه توضیح بدی که این بدترین کار ممکنه*


کلا بحث من خیلی علاقه نیست بیشتر بحث من انگیزس. من خیلی انگیزه بیشتری برای یه زندگی مطمئن دارم تا علایقم. درثانی اون اوایل فک میکردم میتونم مهارجرت کنم ولی خب الان میببنم روحیشو ندازم.سختی زیاد کشیدم و نمیخوام این سختی ادامه پیدا کنه. الانم مشکل اساسیم نرسیدن به درسا که دوستان میگن غیر ممکن نیست ممنون ازت

----------


## ZankoPG07

> اصلا به حرفای هیچکس  وحتی خانوادت توجه نکن ....منم خواستم فقط ترست از زیست بریزه وگرنه من کی باشم که راهنماییت کنم ...
> ولی اینجارو میبینی دیگه طرف هنو پاشو تو دانشکده پزشکی نذاشته داره فلسفه میبافه ...خلاصه به حرف هیچکس توجه نکن هر کاری دلت میخاد انجام بده زندگی خودتو بشین فکر کن ..


خیلی ممنون ازت. خداروشکر خانوادم خیلی رو این قضیه گیری نداشتن. درمورد ترس از زیست هم واقعا راس میگی تا الانم که این کارو نکردم به خاطر ترس از زیست بود. بازم ممنونم ازت

----------


## ZankoPG07

> تا کنکور 1400 یا 1401؟؟
> تا 1401 میتونی دوبار پزشکی تهران قبول بشی


ایشالا که تا 1401 اینطوری بشه :Yahoo (105):

----------


## 1401

> *ببین رفتن از ایران که حضرات میفرذماییند سه صوت و تشریف نامه و ... کشک هستش و اتفاقا از کنکور هم سخت تره رفتن از ایران (خیلی سخت تر)(فقط از ایران نمیخوان برن از چین و ترکیه و کره و ... بقیه کشور ها هم دانشجوهاش میخوان اپلای کنن و شما باید توی رقابت با اونا برنده بشید و درضمن اصلا کار راحتی نیست تو غربت زندگی کردن اصلاااا)
> پیشنهاد میدم اگر آینده شغلی واستون مهم تره تجربی بخونید یا امیال میشه یا نمیشه اگه شد که چه بهتر اگرم نشد میمونید سال بعد تجربی میخونید غیر از این دو راه نیست 
> شما پزشکی قبول بشید ایندتون تو هر کجای دنیا از مهندسی روشن تره و پر پول تر (از نظر مالی )
> از نظر علاقه هم باید بشینید فکر کنید و دلیلی برای خودتون پیدا کنید علاقعه یه چیز نا خود آگاهی هستش و متغره و اینطور نیست که از شکم مادر شما برای یه کار خلق شده باشید 
> من خودم به شدت به مغازه قنادی و قهوه فروشی علاقه دارم ولی دلیلی نمیبینم انجام بدمش و برم سمتش یا به برنامه نویسی و دوچرخه سواری علاقه دارم ولی باز هم دلیلی نمبینم که بخوام در سطح بسیار پیشرفته دنبالش کنم یا به پرورش گل و گیاه بسیار علاقعه دارم و دنبال میکنم و تو خونه همیشه گل و گیاه هست (همه جا) ولی باز هم دلیلی نمیبینم برم گلخونه بزنم 
> پس زیاد درگیر این علاقه ای که حضرات میگن نشید دلیل و منطق و استدلال قوی پشت کاراتون داشته باشید پشیمون نمیشید و علاقه پشت بندش میاد و از هیجان دوری بجویید لطفا 
> بیشتر سعی کنید منطقی فکر کنید نه هیجانی . بیشتر کسایی که تجربی میخونن هیجان پزشک شدن دارن حتی از رتبه برتر های انجمن هم هستن کسایی که پشیمونن برای انتخاب پزشکی چونکه فقط هیجانش رو داشتن نه دلیل ش رو 
> دلیل و استدلال کاری که میخوای بکنی رو  پیدا کن بعدش رو کاری نداشته باش تلاش کن و فکر نکن چون این میان نظرات مخالف زیاده و مجبوری به همه توضیح بدی که این بدترین کار ممکنه*


فکر کنم منظورت از این حضرات من بودم ولی ببخشید شما داری چرت میگی اولامن به ایشون گفتم اگر قصد داری از ایران بری رشته ریاضی بهتره دوما شما اگه پزشکی برات عقده شده چرا به بقیه تعمیم میدی من از هر ۱۰ تا رفیقی که شریف خونده بودن ۹ تاشون فقط با پول یه بلیط رفتن بهترین دانشگاهای کانادا و أمریکا دوما کی گفته همه جای دنیام مثل ایران پزشکی بهترین رشتس شما برو لیست موفق ترین آدمای دنیارو ببین همشون مهندسن بیشترم تو حوزه کامپیوتر یه پرشک آوردی جایزه داری شما نگاه کردی به اقتصاد ورشکسته و داغون ایران که مردم فقط مجبورا واسه جونشون دست به جیب بشن و جیب دکتر جماعت پر کنن شما با این راهنماییتداری این بنده خدارو که تو ریاضی شاگرد عالیه میندازی پشت کنکور تجربی به توهم پرشکی

----------


## _Joseph_

> فکر کنم منظورت از این حضرات من بودم ولی ببخشید شما داری چرت میگی اولامن به ایشون گفتم اگر قصد داری از ایران بری رشته ریاضی بهتره دوما شما اگه پزشکی برات عقده شده چرا به بقیه تعمیم میدی من از هر ۱۰ تا رفیقی که شریف خونده بودن ۹ تاشون فقط با پول یه بلیط رفتن بهترین دانشگاهای کانادا و أمریکا دوما کی گفته همه جای دنیام مثل ایران پزشکی بهترین رشتس شما برو لیست موفق ترین آدمای دنیارو ببین همشون مهندسن بیشترم تو حوزه کامپیوتر یه پرشک آوردی جایزه داری شما نگاه کردی به اقتصاد ورشکسته و داغون ایران که مردم فقط مجبورا واسه جونشون دست به جیب بشن و جیب دکتر جماعت پر کنن شما با این راهنماییتداری این بنده خدارو که تو ریاضی شاگرد عالیه میندازی پشت کنکور تجربی به توهم پرشکی



فکر کنم منظورت از این حضرات من بودم 1ولی ببخشید شما داری چرت میگی2 اولامن به ایشون گفتم اگر قصد داری از ایران بری رشته ریاضی بهتره 3دوما شما اگه پزشکی برات عقده شده 4چرا به بقیه تعمیم میدی 5من از هر ۱۰ تا رفیقی که شریف خونده بودن ۹ تاشون فقط با پول یه بلیط رفتن بهترین دانشگاهای کانادا و أمریکا6 دوما کی گفته همه جای دنیام مثل ایران پزشکی بهترین رشتس 7شما برو لیست موفق ترین آدمای دنیارو ببین همشون مهندسن8 بیشترم تو حوزه کامپیوتر یه پرشک آوردی جایزه داری شما نگاه کردی به اقتصاد ورشکسته و داغون ایران که مردم فقط مجبورا واسه جونشون دست به جیب بشن و جیب دکتر جماعت پر کنن9 شما با این راهنماییتداری این بنده خدارو که تو ریاضی شاگرد عالیه میندازی پشت کنکور تجربی به توهم پرشکی10[/QUOTE]

*1-اشتباه فکر میکنید 

2-بخشیدمت . متشکرم که بهم گفتید چرت گو هستم چون تا بحال هیچکس بهم نگفته بود 

3-برای رفتن هیچ رشته ای بهتر نیست و هر رشته ای مزیتهای خودشون رو دارن و بهترین راه برای رفتن داشتن بابای پولداره 

4- قضاوت خیلی چندش اوری کردید اه اه حالم ازت به هم خورد

5-شما دچار misunderstood شدید

6-فعلا که شما ایران تشریف دارید .راستی من تعمیم میدم یا شما؟؟

7-کی  گفته پزشکی بهترین رشته است؟؟ منم نگفتم پزشکی بهترین رشته است .  بهترین  بوذن یه صفت تفضیلی هستش که کاملا سلیقه ای هستش من گفتم پزشکی در  هر جای  دنیا جزو پر درامدترین رشته هاست و مدرکش رو هم ارائه میدم الآن  بهتون 
https://www.investopedia.com/persona...t-paying-jobs/
همانطوریکه  میبینید 14 شغل پردر امد مربوط به رشته های خدمات درمانیه یکی دیگه هم بهت  منبع بدم  ؟؟بفرماhttps://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/06/the-...ld-report.html

8-متاسفم براتون    بیل قیتس رشته تحصیلیشون رو میشه ارائه بدید ؟؟ و یا ایلان ماسک رو میشه   بگید کجا مهندسی خونده؟؟ اینا داداش خودشون سلف استادی میکنن یارو ایلان   ماسم تو حوضه هوا فضا خودش سلف استادی همه چیو یاد گرفته و بیشتر یه مدیر   هست تا مهندس شما واقعا اطلاعاتتون ساندیچی هستش اته اه فکر کردم یه چیزایی   بارت هست. یعنی چه یه پزشک اوردی جایزه داری؟؟ من میتونم برات اینقدر  مثال  بزنم که دیگع اینجا نگنجه نه تنها پزشک از مهدس و مدیر و معلم و  ..شما سنگ  محکتون اشتباهه نگرفتی مطلب رو در ضمن در مورد پزشکان موفق هم  میتونی به  این منبع بری و اطلاعاتت یکم بره بالاتر شما ایرادتون اینه که  مرد شما ره  یک رو میبینید فقط و دستهای پشت پرده رو نمیبینید
شما فقط برید رزومعهاین دکتری که عکسش رو قرار میدم رو بببینید بعدش بیایید حرف بزنیم . این فقر فرهنگی که در بچه های این دور و زمونه داره موج میزنه خیلی خطرناکه خیلییییییییی . لامصب مریض بشی چیکار میکنی که پزشکی رو اینجوری داری بی ارزش خطاب میکنی ؟؟؟ 

فایل پیوست 96320


9-اقتصاد داغون ایران چه ربطی به پزشکا داره ؟؟ میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید که  اقتصاد و پزشکی چه ربطی دارن؟؟ تا جایی که من میدونم ایران جزو کشورهایی  هستش که توریسم درمانی توش بسیار رواج داره و از کشورهای دیگه برای درمان و  عمل مردم میان ایران و در این عرصه اتفاقا ارز اوردی هم دارن پزشکان  ایرانی و این به اقتصاد ایران کمک هم میکنه و مثل مهندسین عرصه رو ول نمیکنن برن خارج از ایران بشن مثل مردم عادی اونجا  (برای اونایی که  رفتن کمال احترام رو قائلم ) 

10-شما باز دچار misunderstood شدید من گفتم برای امسال دوراه هست یا  میخونی و میاری پزشکی رو و یا میمونی پشت شما راه دیگری به ذهنت میرسه؟؟ در  شمن ایشون نه قصد خارج از کشور رفتن دارن و نه قصد ادامه دادن رشته ریاضی  شما توصیه تون چیه؟؟ بفرمایید استافاده کنیم جناب قاضی القضات

منظور من شما نبودید ولی منظور شما من بودم و جوابتان را هم دادم مفصل اگر متوجه نشدید دوباره متن رو بخونید و ار دوباره متوجه نشدید دوباره بخونید و دوباره و یکم بیشتر مراعات کنید در صحبت هایتان.ممنون
*

----------


## _Joseph_

> ایشالا که تا 1401 اینطوری بشه


ایشالله فقط ببین دوست من شما وضع تحصیلی خوبی دارید تا 1400 میتونید زیست شناسی رو برسونید پس نا امید نشید از امسال

----------


## darling

[QUOTE=ZankoPG07;1694568]خیلی ممنون از راهنماییت. خودم که فکر میکردم برای زیست تو برنامم ۴ ۵ ساعت تایم بود. بیشتر ترسم از اینه که با این تایم تا ۱۴۰۱ نتونم مطالبو خوب جمع کنم.[/QUOTE
اگه هدفتو امسال بزاری صد در صد تموم که میکنی هیچ حتی 2 بار هم (اردیبهشت و خرداد ) میتونی دوره کنی 
کافیه متن کتابو حفظ شی و از روی درسنامه بیشتر جاهای گنگ کتابو بفهمی بقیش به تعداد تستایی که میزنی بستگی داره 
زیست هر پایه  3 الی 4 تا فصل داره که مهم  تره و تایم بیشتری میخواد

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام دوستان امیدوارم که بتونید کمکم کنید. من امسال کنکوری 1400 هستم و رشتم ریاضیه. اوضاع درسیم خوبه و میانگین تراز قلمچیم بالای 7000 هست. چند وقتی (یعنی چند ماهی) هست که به این فکر افتادم که بمونم برای 1401 و کنکور تجربی بدم. من با علاقه وارد رشته ریاضی شدم ولی خب الان با اوضاعی که دارم میبینم خیلی نمیتونم به آیندم با رشته ریاضی مطمئن باشم. خواستم بپرسم که اگه از الان بخونم برای 1401 میتونم زیستو کامل بخونم؟ اینو در نظر بگیرید من تو زیست صفر صفرم. اگه تو این تایم میشه کل زیستو خوند چه منبعی به منی که با پایه صفرم پیشنهاد میکنید؟ اگه با دبیر برم جلو بهتره یا خودم بخونم؟ اگه دبیر خوبه چه دبیری رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟  خیلی ممنون


  اگه تونستی تا اینجا با قلمچی بالای هفت کا بیای یعنی شیمی به جز اواخر دوازدهم و یازدهم اوکی هستی و ریاضی فیزیکتم که اوکیه . من راجب اینکه چه کاری میکنی نمیدونم ولی اگه بیای تجربی هم اینده روشنی میبینم واست .زیست هم نگران کننده نیس . عملا اونیکی درسا قراره فقط سی درصد تایمتو بگیره و زیست و میشه مفهومی دو سه دور خوند اگه جدی باشی . بازم ببین هرچی صلاحه. به امید اینکه بهترین تصمیمو بگیری

----------


## Mohamad_R

جالبه برام فقط دوربرمون شده جنگ و دعوا که اخرش بر سر یه چیزه : قانع کردن اطراف بر اعتقادمان ! 


فیلسوف بزرگی ( اسمش یادم نیس)  میگه که همه برا ان چیزی که در موردش درون خود شک دارند سعی در توجیه دارند ! هیچ کس بر انچیزی که حتمی است توجیه نمیکند ! مثلا من برای اثبات جنسیتم توجیه نمیکنم ! جنسیت من درون خودم توجیه شده و نیاز به توضیح به دیگران نیست ! 

برادران و خواهران لطفا جنگ و جدال رو بزارین کنار !  


پ.ن : استارتر داداش ریاضی رو دور ننداز اینقدرام به درد نخور نیس

----------


## Amir_H80

*رشته مهندسی تنها دانشگاهش که تو ایران آینده داره دانشگاه تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی هستش . وگرنه اگه بخوای به طور مثال مهندسی عمران دانشگاه شریف هم بخونی نباید امیدوار باشی که شرکت های دولتی استخدامت کنن . ببخشید رک بگم اگه پارتی نداشته باشی این شرکت های دولتی تف هم کف دستت نمیندازن.
اکثر شرکت های خصوصی هم که بودجه درست حسابی ندارن حقوق کارکنانشون رو با قانون کار (حدود ۲ میلیون و ۵۰۰ هزار تومن) حساب میکنن.*

----------


## ZankoPG07

ممنون از نظرات همه. البته که هنوز نتونستم تصمیم قطعی بگیرم هنوز. اگه بتونم شماره ای چیزی از یکی از رتبه برترای سال بالایی مدرسه پیدا کنم نظر اون رو هم میپرسم که ببینم راضی هست از این که دنبال مهندسی رفته یا نه. نظرشو اینجا میگم شاید به درد کسی خورد.

----------


## ZankoPG07

سلام به همه  :Yahoo (1): 
کنکور ۱۴۰۰ تموم شد و من در واپسین لحظات ثبت نام کنکور ریاضی ثبت نام کردم. رتبه م هم هرچند بیشتر از چیزی شد که باید بشه اما کاملا راضیم خدا رو شکر. فقط خواستم یه نکته ای رو بگم. هرکسی که شرایطی مشابه من داشت و سردرگم بود، در وهله اول حتما حتما علاقه تون رو در نظر بگیرید، و این که حتما سعی کنید با فارغ التحصیلا (یا حداقل ترمای بالا)ی اون رشته هایی که شک دارید صحبت کنید نه دانشجوای جدید؛ و صد البته شرایط خودتون رو هم درنظر بگیرید و بدونید لزوما موفق شدن / شکست خوردن فردی توی یه زمینه معنیش موفق شدن / شکست خوردن شما نیست.

----------

